# Wohin sind die /etc/rcX.d - Verzeichnisse verschwunden?

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

die Frage ist mir ja unglaublich peinlich, aber wohin sind die /etc/rcX.d/ - Verzeichnisse hin verschwunden?

Hab vor kurzem gentoo neu installiert und es gibt unter /etc/ keine - den runlevels -  entsprechenden Verzeichnisse mehr?

Hier mal der find-output:

```

 find /etc/ | grep -i rc

/etc/conf.d/rc

/etc/rc.conf

/etc/inputrc

/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc

/etc/bash/bashrc

/etc/vim/vimrc

/etc/slsh.rc

/etc/wget/wgetrc

/etc/nanorc

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/30-dbus

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

/etc/X11/xdm/Xresources

/etc/skel/.bashrc

/etc/ssl/certs/Visa_eCommerce_Root.pem

/etc/partimaged/servercert.cnf

/etc/tor/torrc

/etc/tor/torrc.sample

/etc/rc.local

```

Was ist da passiert? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

Wonach geht denn jetzt update-rc, bzw. wo macht es seine Einträge?

Ich hab weder openrc noch sonstwas installiert.......

----------

## bell

Kurz und knapp:

Bei Gentoo werden die Dienste aus /etc/init.d/ gestartet. 

Die entsprechenden Konfigurationsdateien liegen unter /etc/conf.d/

Die Runlevels sind unter /etc/runlevels/ definiert. Dabei werden keine Zahlen, sondern Labels ("boot" "default") verwendet.

Konfiguration der Runlevels läuft über rc-update / rc-status

Die Sysvinit-Kompatibilität wird in der /etc/inittab abgebildet:

```

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

```

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

Gentoo hatte noch nie /etc/rcX.d/ Verzeichnisse  :Wink:  - nimm stattdessen /etc/init.d und /etc/runlevels

Für Runlevel siehe auch http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

lg

----------

## buggybunny

Boah, 

dickes Dankeschön an euch beide......  :Wink: 

Da ist mir ein eklatanter Unterschied zu "gebräuchlichen" Distros trotz längerer Nutzung von gentoo nie aufgefallen.

Nun ja, wieder was gelernt, und vielleicht hilft der Thread ja einem ähnlichen Doof-Frager wie mir.....  :Laughing: 

Nochmals danke......

----------

